# Any reports from this weekend?????



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Flounder section has been very quiet lately...just wondering if anyone made it out this weekend and how they did. if i was home i would have went :banghead hopefully ill be able to make a trip before Ike comes and mucks up the water!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

No joke on it being quiet around here. I was hoping to see some good reports being that the weather was nice. At least it was where I was at. I was planning on going next weekend, but its looking pretty grim now.:banghead If we are able to dodge the bullet again I will be there, gig in hand!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

roger that...will be looking for a report next weekend if we dont get blown away :banghead


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I got my truck washed and some bow practice in.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, I went Saturday night to two different areas over here and one was really windy and the second was orangeish mudd puddle clarity. I'm gonna hit some more spots I know of. I'll find a spot one of these trips and keep that one on the low down. I was out for 5 hrs. Its just a matter of finding them.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

went last night. Only saw 3 small flounder. We did get 8 sheepshead and about 12 fat mullet.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

All of the local Flounder guys and the seafood markets are saying this area hasn't been productive going on its second year. I am wondering if it has to do with how far we are from the pass or if its just the Intercoastal Waterway and the wind. Any suggestions? I'm about to start a post wanting to join along with some other guys and drive out of the area if thats what it takes. My buddies "always" come home with a cooler full. It sure isn't that my eyesight is bad. If I was to see one and it was legal, I'd stick it no problem. lol!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Shiznik (9/8/2008)*All of the local Flounder guys and the seafood markets are saying this area hasn't been productive going on its second year. I am wondering if it has to do with how far we are from the pass or if its just the Intercoastal Waterway and the wind. Any suggestions? I'm about to start a post wanting to join along with some other guys and drive out of the area if thats what it takes. My buddies "always" come home with a cooler full. It sure isn't that my eyesight is bad. If I was to see one and it was legal, I'd stick it no problem. lol!


I will have to agree with you on the fact that it has been slow around your parts. I checked it on 2-3 different occasions when I was getting limits of fish in some other spots in hopes of finding some different scenery. It was to no avale. I got one fish out of about 4 trips. I have pretty much checked all of the decent spots from where your at to as far west as anybody would be willing drive. It is still a hit and miss game but it does help the feelings when you can nasty up the ice every once in a while. Maybe you can find some without having to drive to far!!! I feel your pain though. I am pretty much 100 miles from the water no matter how you cut it.:banghead


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Slim Pickens every where it sounds like.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well not really the reports i was hopeing to hear but thanks none the less! hope to give it a try some time later in the week!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I just got home with a few, I'll make a post with picturesin a couple hours.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Shiznik (9/8/2008)*All of the local Flounder guys and the seafood markets are saying this area hasn't been productive going on its second year. I am wondering if it has to do with how far we are from the pass or if its just the Intercoastal Waterway and the wind. Any suggestions? I'm about to start a post wanting to join along with some other guys and drive out of the area if thats what it takes. My buddies "always" come home with a cooler full. It sure isn't that my eyesight is bad. If I was to see one and it was legal, I'd stick it no problem. lol!
> ...


I gotta give it to ya though, at least you have a few spots that make it worth your time. I want to be able to take my wife out just once and be able to bring home something to even turn the grease on. I am an avid Surf Fisher and if I wanted to, I could hit the beach and I have that down to a science. But these areas just don't seem to have the flounder holding up in them. If I knew of another area to try, I'd do it in a heartbeat. I don't get the chance to go that often especially with our grandson having cancer. I hope we can come across some soon. :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Shiznik (9/8/2008)*All of the local Flounder guys and the seafood markets are saying this area hasn't been productive going on its second year. I am wondering if it has to do with how far we are from the pass or if its just the Intercoastal Waterway and the wind. Any suggestions? I'm about to start a post wanting to join along with some other guys and drive out of the area if thats what it takes. My buddies "always" come home with a cooler full. It sure isn't that my eyesight is bad. If I was to see one and it was legal, I'd stick it no problem. lol!
> ...


Gotcha on the driving as far as a person is willing to or can afford to W, but is it worse if I head E?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Shiznik (9/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/8/2008)*
> ...




I feel your pain too! I fish and fish and fish and it takes me all year to have as much as some do in one night. This is by far the worst year for me.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Shiznik (9/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/8/2008)*
> ...


Not necessarily, as a matter of fact I was to your East last week. I understand that you have a situation which kind of limits your distance and I wish yall nothing but the best. The best advice that i can give is as soon as you are able you need to try some of the spots that are a little outside your normal comfort range. One of the spots that I checked last week is one that we hadn't been to in over 10 years and it turned out to be decent enough that i am gonna give it a second try.


----------

